# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Xin hỏi cách chỉnh file config.php và xử lý file Database để tạo forum ?!

## saobang68

Có người share code 1 forum nên mình thử nghịch xem sao, host mình dùng là Byethost vs giao diện vista panel.
Mình đã úp hết tất cả các code và data lên host rồi nhưng bị mắc ở 2 chỗ và mong các bạn giúp:
Thứ nhất là mình không biết sửa file config.php như thế nào.
Thứ 2 là nó có sẵn file database.gz rồi nhưng mình không biết làm j với cái file này cả
Đây là kết quả sau khi up code xong: http://forum.manucianvn.tk/forum (báo lỗi database)

Các pro xem dùm 2 file này rồi mách nước giúp mình nhé !!!
Link down file config.php:http://www.2shared.com/file/Slk6YIyS/config.html
Link down file database.gz:http://www.2shared.com/file/ArSAuRWo/database_sql.html
Cảm ơn trước nha !!!

----------


## songdai90

Chỉnh file CONFIG.php thì mở bằng NOTEPAD hoặc WORD là được, sau đó tìm đến những nơi cần chỉnh sửa ( tham khảo thêm trên mạng )

----------

